# led transformer question



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

i have 4 linear LED light strips to install,,each pulls 2.6 amps my transformer is a 120v/12v can i put all 4 under a secondary 12.5 amp fuse or will i need 1 5 amp fuse per light strip. any response is appreciated.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

i guess im not asking the question the right way or its not making sense .ive never seen no replies before


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

zen said:


> i have 4 linear LED light strips to install,,each pulls 2.6 amps my transformer is a 120v/12v can i put all 4 under a secondary 12.5 amp fuse or will i need 1 5 amp fuse per light strip. any response is appreciated.


Since its fed with a 120v source that is protected by a breaker why would you need any other fuse. I've installed lots of low voltage lighting and some led lights but never a led transformer.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

are you sure the strips pull 2.6 amps per strip ? what brand/model is this ?


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

I installed these:

http://www.hankselectric.net/detail.aspx?ID=5584

They where about 1.7 amps for an 8' section. 

I did not fuse the secondary. But I always do with 12v AC systems. I have experienced a short on a unfused exterior LV lighting system. No primary breaker tripped. I think it would have flamed if I had not disconnected quickly. 

When I have installed 12v AC systems with remote transformers, the transformers I ordered were done with individual breakers for each run. But quality landscape transformers only have one fuse for each output.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

egads said:


> I installed these:
> 
> http://www.hankselectric.net/detail.aspx?ID=5584
> 
> ...


ill pass this info on my boss and make sure were on the right track..


----------

